# Euchomonella sp "Thailand"



## Morpheus uk (Jun 19, 2009)

Havent posted any photo`s on here in a while  

Got some of these amazing mantids once again at the BTS back in May, had them a couple years before buts its great to finally see them again and this time i have started with 14 nymphs rather than 2.

Got them at 3rd instar from Rob Byatt who i also got my original ones from a couple years ago. Since i got them they have all moulted to 4th instar and the first 5th instar moulted a couple of days ago, they all seem to be doing great touch wood but i did lose one 3rd instar for no reason, was the plumpest one of the lot to

But anyway heres all the pics to date of my new batch.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## mantidian (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful species! they look exactly like the branches!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Pelle (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 19, 2009)

Those are cool - is especially like their eyes! Are they all brown/tan or are there other color morphs?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice! I can't but be a little jealous, I've been after them for a while.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that the same one as Euchomonella "Macrops" or different?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 20, 2009)

Loooooong thorax, hehe! Very nice!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 21, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! I can't but be a little jealous, I've been after them for a while.


Maybe if im lucky enough to breed them you might want to trade for some wide arms or barks?  



Arkanis said:


> Is that the same one as Euchomonella "Macrops" or different?


Im not sure which mine are but the there appears to be two commonly kept in culture, Euchomonella sp "Thailand" (Mine) and Euchomonella sp "Borneo", the latter of which looks like the ones Yen had ages back.

My dad picked up a stunning adult female Euchomonella sp "Borneo" and she seems bigger and has different colouration to the thailand variety.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 21, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Maybe if im lucky enough to breed them you might want to trade for some wide arms or barks?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds especially good to me, always wanted those species  

Anyhoo i took these 2 photo`s the other day of one of the nymphs, they are now big enough to be sexed but i havent got around to it yet


----------

